
Ask HN: Which social network(s) are the main focus of your business right now? - a1371
What tools do you use to grow in them? Is it worth the effort?
======
michaelflux
Facebook is excellent for it's targeting tools however it slightly looses it's
value if your product is trying to target people based on their professional
work simply because most people seem to use Facebook for personal things than
professional ones.

LinkedIn has reasonably good tools for targeting based on professional
experiences, but I never found the quality of the users coming from LinkedIn
to be that good. One thing I noticed is that the people who tend to come from
LinkedIn ads, tend to be unemployed and of lower skill levels. So LinkedIn is
used a lot to find good people, but not for ad dollars.

Haven't spent enough time with Twitter's marketing tools to have an opinion
one way or another on them.

While not a social network, I just keep coming back to Google Adwords, tends
to produce the most most reliable results.

------
tmaly
I am trying to figure this out myself. I would have to say Instagram is
probably the one I am most interested in due to its growth.

It is kind of hard to grow in it using automation due to how they handle
things. The best I can suggest is trying to connect to influencers in your
niche

